# Uneven legs or balance



## adey3001 (29 October 2018)

Hi everyone

So i am still having my private lessons, probably had about 20 or so by now, but my foot on my left stirrup always slides about.. usually to the back of my foot, it happens when i squeeze on, trot and especially in canter, they are on the same holes, but its really putting me off everything else im trying to learn, im worried if the stirrups at the back of my foot and i fall, it will get stuck and il be dragged lol.. i seem to be able to keep the right one on the ball but simply cant or seems i cant on the left
Any ideas.. am i on my own with this problem 
Thanks guys


----------



## paddi22 (29 October 2018)

it sounds like you need to go to a human physio. chances are your pelvis or hips could be out of aligment?


----------



## adey3001 (29 October 2018)

paddi22 said:



			it sounds like you need to go to a human physio. chances are your pelvis or hips could be out of aligment?
		
Click to expand...

Oh.. tht sounds like it might be painful to fix.. thanks for the reply


----------



## adey3001 (29 October 2018)

adey3001 said:



			Oh.. tht sounds like it might be painful to fix.. thanks for the reply
		
Click to expand...

My instructor just said it could be because most of us have a stronger side than the other


----------



## paddi22 (29 October 2018)

it sounds a bit odd for one side to be slipping THAT much though. Peoples hips and stuff get out of alignment all the time, it can be fixed with a physio session most of the time! Might be worth looking into as it sounds like its really affecting your learning and annoying you!


----------



## be positive (29 October 2018)

adey3001 said:



			My instructor just said it could be because most of us have a stronger side than the other
		
Click to expand...

We all have a dominant side and your instructor should be helping you work on it in the lessons, you certainly should not be alone trying to deal with something that is making you feel unsafe and preventing you making progress, work without stirrups on the lunge will be one of the most beneficial ways to work on it, possibly doing some work in forward seat to strengthen your lower leg as well as ensuring you are not trying to ride with stirrups that are too long for you to really cope with, I think a rider should not really be thinking about their stirrups by the time they are ready to canter and certainly should not be relying on them.
I would ask your instructor for some constructive advice rather than accepting a flippant comment that is no use at all.

A physio check for you could be worthwhile as could yoga or pilates to help you build your core strength.


----------



## Surbie (29 October 2018)

In addition to the v good advice about physio & work without stirrups, is there anywhere with a mechanical horse near you? It might show up where you are leaning/tightening and you can practice some corrections without worrying the horse won't play along. 

Also there are some websites with specific yoga-based stretches to help with hips etc - like these ones: Improve hip mobility


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (30 October 2018)

Iâ€™m afraid the answer to most questions related to riding is working without stirrups ðŸ˜©

Only 2 days till November, how about doing No Stirrups November in your lessons for this month? I plan on doing 10 mins at the end of my schooling sessions for this month ðŸ˜¬ 

Although saying that, I had a bad fall last winter and I then had issues with my left hip and bottom being a lot tighter which actually caused my saddle to need to be reflocked dramatically! It was half the thickness on the right side from where I had put all my weight on my right side unconsciously. After only 3-4 physio sessions Iâ€™m now much more even so definitely worth looking into! 

Let us know how you get on â˜ºï¸


----------



## adey3001 (30 October 2018)

ownedbyaconnie said:



			Iâ€™m afraid the answer to most questions related to riding is working without stirrups ðŸ˜©

Only 2 days till November, how about doing No Stirrups November in your lessons for this month? I plan on doing 10 mins at the end of my schooling sessions for this month ðŸ˜¬

Although saying that, I had a bad fall last winter and I then had issues with my left hip and bottom being a lot tighter which actually caused my saddle to need to be reflocked dramatically! It was half the thickness on the right side from where I had put all my weight on my right side unconsciously. After only 3-4 physio sessions Iâ€™m now much more even so definitely worth looking into!

Let us know how you get on â˜ºï¸
		
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## adey3001 (30 October 2018)

Thanks everyone i will look into the physio and the no stirrup riding, i prefer not using stirrups anyway as i can concentrate on other things rather than worrying about the left foot ðŸ˜€


----------



## Lindylouanne (2 November 2018)

I have this problem due to injury and to help fix it I regularly attend a specific equine Pilates class organised by my riding club. Every week we spend time strengthening not only the core but also releasing the tightness in the pelvis and hips. If when I ride I feel a little lopsided I do the exercises at home as well.


----------



## Pinkvboots (3 November 2018)

I have a weak left leg as I broke the ankle and it has a lot of muscle wastage, i found riding difficult and my leg was really wobbly compared to the good one,most people do have a weaker side anyway even if its not due to injury, I do a lot of leg exercises some with weights that a physio gave me to do and it's really helped with everything, riding has become much easier as it is much stronger now where as before it used to shake if I over did it, if you Google leg exercises there are loads to do and it will really help strengthen the muscles.


----------



## numptynovice (6 November 2018)

I sit wonkily (have issues on my right side) and I went to a lesson with an NLP trainer and she got me to do an exercise where I pulled my knees up to the top of the saddle and balanced in my seat bones in walk (she led the horse). That really helped me feel the â€œcorrectâ€ balance. She also got me to ride with my hand on my hip over canter poles and that got me to â€œpushâ€ my hip back to the correct place. Iâ€™m still prone to sitting unevenly but I can now correct it because I have a better sense of how it feels when I set centred.


----------



## ester (6 November 2018)

I have had similar issues stemming from the fact that I am wonky so as well as physio I find I am better with flexible stirrups, and a more forwards going horse, and being careful that I didn't grip with that leg. It is overall my weaker side for both me and the horse.


----------



## adey3001 (8 November 2018)

Hi guys 
Thank you for your replies.. since posting i found some excercises for riders on youtube and have been doing them pretty much every day, iv had 2 lessons since and it has really helped, infact my left leg/ foot is sitting better than my right!  Still need to work on stretching my heels down as they tend to rise up especially when i canter, but i feel more balanced and havent lost a stirrup since so happy days.. just need to keep working on it as well as trying to keep my butt in the saddle lol.
Thanks again for your input ðŸ˜€


----------



## Ash2312 (8 December 2018)

adey3001 said:



			Thank you for your replies.. since posting i found some excercises for riders on youtube and have been doing them pretty much every day, iv had 2 lessons since and it has really helped, infact my left leg/ foot is sitting better than my right!
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear itâ€™s helped! Please can I ask what did you put in to YouTube to to find these specific exercises? I need to do the same!

Thank you


----------



## adey3001 (6 January 2019)

Ash2312 said:



			Glad to hear itâ€™s helped! Please can I ask what did you put in to YouTube to to find these specific exercises? I need to do the same!

Thank you
		
Click to expand...

Hi sorry only just seen this, i think i asked for human dressage excersicesðŸ˜€


----------

